# Bildrate



## basel1338 (10. August 2010)

Hab na ne frage 
kann man seine fps irgentwie verbesser
ich habe grafik im 25er schon komplett runter gestellt
trotzdem sinkt sie zu beginn des kampfes in den keller
mein pc is noch nicht alt von der leistung sollte es reichen


----------



## Reaper13 (10. August 2010)

Ich glaub da gabs mal nen Trick mit dem Windows Media Player wenn man ihn während dem spielen offen hat.


MfG Reaper


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

1. Was bedeutet Keller?
2. Falsches Forum, hier bekommst du keine Hilfe
3. Mit den Angaben wird dir kein Mensch helfen können.


----------



## Freakypriest (10. August 2010)

Dann musste den rechner aus dem Keller holen oder nähere angaben machen.


----------



## Kadika (10. August 2010)

Wie viel Fps hast du denn im normalzustand?


----------



## b3llic95 (10. August 2010)

Die Bildrate kann man nach meiner Erfahrung verbessern wenn du folgendes ausstellst (macht die Grafik eig. nicht schlechter):
-Schattenqualität auf ganz niedrig
- Lichtreflexion
-Vertikal-Synch
-Todeseffekt
-Vollbild-Leuchteffekt
-Eingabeverzägerung verringern
-Projizierte Texturen
und wenns regnet oder so Wetter auf niedrig stellen


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

b3llic95 schrieb:


> Die Bildrate kann man nach meiner Erfahrung verbessern wenn du folgendes ausstellst (macht die Grafik eig. nicht schlechter):
> -Vertikal-Synch



Fail.


----------



## b3llic95 (10. August 2010)

Wieso fail? Ist so..
Vll. nicht bei dir, bei mir aber sicherlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Falls du mehr als 60/75 FPS hast schon, aber Vsync ausschalten ist einfach nur Dumm. Vsyn ist einer der besten Grafikeinstellungen die es gibt um zu verhindern das das Bild verzerrt. Am besten selbst testen und mal ohne Vsync schnelle Bewegungen machen... schrecklich.

Kurz gesagt: Vsync sollte man immer anhaben. Am besten im Treiber forcen falls es nicht jede Anwendung anbietet.


----------



## Brokulus (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Fail.


Fail.


----------



## b3llic95 (10. August 2010)

Bin grad im Nordhaintal.
V-sync an: 47 aus: 54
Und ich habs immer aus und bei mir sieht alles normal aus
kp, vll. ist es ja bei jedem verschieden


----------



## corlay (10. August 2010)

Projezierte Texturen MÜSSEN immer aktiviert sein, sonst sieht man z.Bsp bei Sindra in der Flugphase die Einschlagstellen nicht


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. August 2010)

Brokulus schrieb:


> Fail.



Fail.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

b3llic95 schrieb:


> Bin grad im Nordhaintal.
> V-sync an: 47 aus: 54
> Und ich habs immer aus und bei mir sieht alles normal aus
> kp, vll. ist es ja bei jedem verschieden



Das stört ja nicht, die min. FPS bleiben die gleichen, mehr als 30 FPS sind sowieso nicht sinnig, werden aber trotzdem dargestellt.


----------



## b3llic95 (10. August 2010)

Na gut, dann kann man des halt streichen, aber wenns "an" ist, seh ich keine Veränderung, also kanns ja eig. egal sein^^


----------



## StrikeX (10. August 2010)

Also Arosk wenn du Vsync so toll findest dann schalt dein WoW in den Fenstermodus während du Vsync an hast
ich hab mein WoW oft im Fenstermodus z.B. um schnell auf YouTube umschalten zu können um Schlachtzugstaktiken zu sehen oder mal die Musik aus oder an machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Vsync im Fenstermodus ist auch katastrophal, willst du das Fenster switchen will Vsync dich wieder zum WoW Fenster bringen weil es ja sich mit dem Bildschirm synchronisieren will.

Edit: allerdings verbraucht der Fenstermodus auch Leistung


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Bitte? Wenn ich im Fenstermodus auf Browser switche wechselt es einfach das Fenster... Und anderstherum ebenfalls.


----------



## LoLTroll (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Falls du mehr als 60/75 FPS hast schon, aber Vsync ausschalten ist einfach nur Dumm. Vsyn ist einer der besten Grafikeinstellungen die es gibt um zu verhindern das das Bild verzerrt. Am besten selbst testen und mal ohne Vsync schnelle Bewegungen machen... schrecklich.
> 
> Kurz gesagt: Vsync sollte man immer anhaben. Am besten im Treiber forcen falls es nicht jede Anwendung anbietet.



öhm, das kommt ganz stark auf den Monitor an! Bei alten Röhren braucht man V-Sync gar nicht. Bei dem LCD, den ich habe brauchte ich bisher nur in MW2 den V-Sync anzustellen. Jedes andere Spiel funktioniert wunderbar ohne Frakmentierung oder Verzerren.

Den V-Sync sycronisiert die Raster aus den ein Bild errechnet wird. Bei FPS-limitierten (meist 56-58) LCDs kann es sein, dass ohne diese Synchronisation das von dir verzerren entsteht.
Röhren sind davon nicht betroffen, da sie technisch geshen fast unbegrenzt FPS darstellen können.


----------



## Bronzefisch (10. August 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Fail.




Fail.


----------



## Streubombe (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Vsync sollte man immer anhaben. Am besten im Treiber forcen falls es nicht jede Anwendung anbietet.


Unfug... Damit limitieren sich die Frames auf die Bildwiederholrate, bei den meisten TFT also auf 60 (und das wäre der günstigste Fall, in der Regel landet man bei 2/3 der Bildwiederholrate. Das zu erklären würde jetzt aber zu lange dauern). Vsync sollte man wirklich nur einschalten, wenn man Darstellungsprobleme hat, was ich ehrlich gesagt noch auf keinen PC, keiner Grafikkarte, keinem Monitor gesehen habe.


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. August 2010)

Bronzefisch schrieb:


> Fail.



Fail.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Ich denke die Bilder sprechen für sich. (Grafikeinstellungen: Extended Ultra, 8x AA(Multisampling) Fenstermodus)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich denke die Bilder sprechen für sich. (Grafikeinstellungen: Extended Ultra, 8x AA(Multisampling) Fenstermodus)




Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, wo ist der Unterschied bei den beiden Bildern? Ich sehe nämlich nichts.

Wenn du allerdings versucht hast Verzerrungen auf deinem Monitor mit einem Screenshot zu belegen, dann muss ich dich enttäuschen, das wird man dort nicht sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich hab bei mir auch VSync an, da ich sonst bei schnellen Bewegungen Tearing Effekte sehe.

P.S.: Bloss 17-19fps in IF? Bissel wenig oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertzû (10. August 2010)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Unfug... Damit limitieren sich die Frames auf die Bildwiederholrate, bei den meisten TFT also auf 60 (und das wäre der günstigste Fall, in der Regel landet man bei 2/3 der Bildwiederholrate. Das zu erklären würde jetzt aber zu lange dauern). Vsync sollte man wirklich nur einschalten, wenn man Darstellungsprobleme hat, was ich ehrlich gesagt noch auf keinen PC, keiner Grafikkarte, keinem Monitor gesehen habe.



60 sind 2 mal mehr als man braucht also fail



> P.S.: Bloss 17-19fps in IF? Bissel wenig oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



2 fps sind der unterschied, und er hat alles auf Max einstellungen also ist das für einen normalen pc garned so schlecht


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, wo ist der Unterschied bei den beiden Bildern? Ich sehe nämlich nichts.
> 
> Wenn du allerdings versucht hast Verzerrungen auf deinem Monitor mit einem Screenshot zu belegen, dann muss ich dich enttäuschen, das wird man dort nicht sehen
> 
> ...



Ich rede von der FPS Verbsesserung von 2 FPS wenn man Dreifach Buffering benutzt.

Wie gesagt ist dies Fenstermodus + Absolut alles oben. Das ist halt WoW, Kack Engine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (10. August 2010)

Lol - Verbesserung von 2 FPS. Damit waere das also auch wissenschaftlich bewiesen...

Nein ernsthaft - solche Vergleiche kann man nur fuehren wenn die Bedingungen absolut gleich sind - was hier schon nicht der Fall ist, da im ersten Bild ein paar mehr Chars zu sehen sind, was eventuell schon den Unterschied von 2 FPS erklaert. Recht hast Du, dass VSYNC nicht unbedingt Leistung raubt (kommt sicher drauf an was am jeweiligen PC der limitierende Faktor ist) - zu Leistungssteigerungen fuehrt es aber auch nicht. Im Grunde hat das aber alles nix mit der Frage des TE zu tun.

Vielleicht sollte der mal sagen was er fuer nen Rechner hat und vielleicht mal einen Screenshot seiner Grafikeinstellungen zeigen. Dann kann man ihm vielleicht auch helfen...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich rede von der FPS Verbsesserung von 2 FPS wenn man Dreifach Buffering benutzt.



Einen Unterschied von 2fps auf der Anzeige würde ich nicht als Verbesserung anpreisen sondern als Messungenauigkeit, bei mir schwankt das teilweise um bis zu +/-10fps an der selben Stelle je nachdem was halt im Hintergrund passiert. 

Und das ich 1680x1050, 8xMSAA, alles auf max.(ausser Schatten 1unter max.), Fenstermodus hab...dafür dann 40-60fps in Dalaran (bzw. um die 30 wenn ich Schatten auch max. stelle) und ich hab auch einen normalen PC der schon 2 Jahre alt ist und keine High End Gaming Maschine ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

lies!


----------



## Lilith Twilight (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> lies!



Was soll ich lesen? An deinem Text hat sich nichts geändert also keine neuen Infos. 

Zu behaupten die 2fps waren durch das 3fach Buffering ist immer noch Unsinn.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Ich will deine Pc Daten und dann sehen wie du mit anscheinend mit 40+ FPs in Dala stehen kannst mit 8x AA

Mir ist grad aufgefallen das mein WoW ohne Ende hängt, muß es wahrscheinlich neuinstallieren, kommt sicher besser nach OS Installation.

Prozessor: Intel® Core&#8482; i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.2GHz 
Speicher: 6144MB RAM 
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 


 Selbst ein Kollege mit der Kiste kommt nur auf knapp 30 FPS


----------



## Kyragan (10. August 2010)

Kein Wunder, weil WoW eh nur auf 2 Kernen läuft und kein SLI unterstützt, was die GTX295 direkt auf GTX260-GTX275 Niveau kastriert.


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2010)

Na dann.


----------



## Streubombe (11. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> 60 sind 2 mal mehr als man braucht also fail


Glückwunsch! Nichts begriffen... Es geht um die Sinnhaftigkeit, vsync zu deaktivieren. Und die ist aus den genannten Gründen nicht gegeben. Wenn man mit der Grafikleistung eh nicht in den Bereich der Bildwiederholfrequenz kommt, dann ist es völlig Latte, ob an oder aus.





wertzû schrieb:


> 2 fps sind der unterschied, und er hat alles auf Max einstellungen also ist das für einen normalen pc garned so schlecht


Super! Die 2 traurigen Frames fallen schon unter die Messungenauigkeit...


----------



## Caps-lock (11. August 2010)

> mein pc is noch nicht alt von der leistung sollte es reichen



Hm also BTT^^

Was für eine Rechnerkonfiguration hast du denn ?
Hier gabs schon öfter Fälle das Rechner """neu""" waren mit """guten""" Komponenten.

Also 
Graka 
Mainboard
Speicher
Prozi  
?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (11. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich will deine Pc Daten und dann sehen wie du mit anscheinend mit 40+ FPs in Dala stehen kannst mit 8x AA




E8400
GTX260
8 GB RAM
Win7 64bit


----------



## Breoal (11. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> E8400
> GTX260
> 8 GB RAM
> Win7 64bit



ist bei euch Dalaran immer so leer?
ich kenne Dala so gar nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I7 860 (2800) Quad
Readon EAH5870 1GD5
4gb Ram
Wind 7 64

8xAA
Alles Ultra
Spiele auf nem 24" Widescreen Monitor (keine Ahnung was für eine Auflösung, bin auf der Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

zu Stosszeiten (17.00-21.00) zwischen 28 und 35 fps...


----------



## Independent (11. August 2010)

Wie wäre es, wenn du die Schatten exakt 1 Stufe runterstellst? Ich hab ne GTX295 und deinen Prozessor und die kriegt das AA bei Schatten(letzte Stufe) auch kaum gebacken. Da fallen meine FPS von 90 auf 25 usw... 

EDIT:

Ok, ich merke gerade, das der Thread total ausm Zusammenhang gerissen wurde. Was geht im Hause TE? Ansonsten /report.


----------



## Delath (11. August 2010)

Also ich habe gestern selber getestet, wenn du den Schatten weg machst bringt das schon eine riesen verbesserung der fps,
ich habe selber das gleiche Problem, habe mit Auflösung 1920x1200 und fast alles auf minimale Einstellung in Dalaran max 28 FPS.
Also habe ich meinen alten 17er Monitor (TFT) mal getestet mit ultra Einstellung und 1240xXXXX(keine Ahnung) und siehe da, mehr FPS als mit dem Anderen Monitor.
Ich denke das deine Grafikkarte da schon an ihre Grenzen kommt, wenn du alles auf max. eingestellt hast.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Falls du mehr als 60/75 FPS hast schon, aber Vsync ausschalten ist einfach nur Dumm. Vsyn ist einer der besten Grafikeinstellungen die es gibt um zu verhindern das das Bild verzerrt. Am besten selbst testen und mal ohne Vsync schnelle Bewegungen machen... schrecklich.
> 
> Kurz gesagt: Vsync sollte man immer anhaben. Am besten im Treiber forcen falls es nicht jede Anwendung anbietet.




Ich hab es nie an, weil ich FPS suchti bin.... bin ich deswegen auch Fail? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

